
Ask HN: What's the one thing you've always wanted to learn? - alexgpark
Also, why haven&#x27;t you learned it yet?
======
bjourne
I've always wanted to understand Wiles proof for Fermat's Last Theorem. I have
started on it but I have no good idea on how to approach the subject. Experts
say that it takes decades of studying for a layman to understand it.

------
panorama
Web security because I'm a web developer who definitely builds unsecure
applications. Unfortunately (and incorrectly, IMO) the full stack dev market
doesn't really value security too much as it pertains to marketable job
skills. For instance, I spend my time improving my Javascript skillset which
has a greater impact on my bottom line at the moment.

~~~
semicolondev
If you can identify you're writing insecure code or building insecure apps you
are just being lazy to do it proper way. Web security IMO isn't about learning
a new thing, these are concepts that are part of the development flow.

Good resources to start with:

OWASP Top Ten Project [https://goo.gl/yv6D4t](https://goo.gl/yv6D4t)

OWASP REST Security Cheat Sheet [https://goo.gl/93VPKD](https://goo.gl/93VPKD)

~~~
panorama
Thanks for the resources. Not sure if calling me lazy is fair, I don't know
what I don't know, but I'm almost certain my code isn't 100% bulletproof. Not
because I see something blatantly broken and just decide not to fix it.

------
J_Darnley
Threads. I can't find any example that shows you how to do more than printf in
a thread.

~~~
3minus1
Textbooks can be good for this kind of thing. We read Operating System
Concepts by Abraham Silberschatz in an OS class I took and it has a whole
chapter on threads.The entire book is actually really good, each chapter reads
like an essay discussing the topic in a natural way.

------
billconan
I want to learn an instrument. I'm afraid it's too late. I also want to learn
all the latest deep learning stuff. I'm learning, but the progress is slow.

------
MalcolmDiggs
How to dance well. Would love to take a hip hop dance class or something. I
think my fear of embarrassment keeps me from doing it.

~~~
JSeymourATL
On the subject of learning to dance, Tim Ferriss offers some excellent advice
>
[http://blog.timferriss.com/1/post/2009/05/dance.html](http://blog.timferriss.com/1/post/2009/05/dance.html)

~~~
dragonwriter
#1 & #2 are excellent (and reasonably common) advice for any form of partner
dancing, #3 is Argentine Tango-specific, but probably generalizable to
equivalent foundational frame and technique in other partner dances (mutatis
mutandis, e.g., gender-swapped if you happen to be female.)

But if you get to that level at all, you probably have the kind of innate
talent or predisposition (which is not the same thing as body type) that
Fenriss dismisses; lots of people do all those things and don't, even with a
lot more time, reach that kind of level.

And, while they're valid and common pieces of advice, I think it leaves out
some important things for most people. More important than having a male and
female teacher, IMO, is having the right teacher for you -- both skill and
personality fit matter and good teachers will know both roles (there is still
value to having teachers which specialize in each role, but I would say this
is less important.)

------
oweiler
(Shotokan) Karate. Practiced it for some years but stopped at some point
because I was not able to match my ambitions.

------
christopherDam
Want to learn Virtual Reality. Not get time But I really want to do. Please if
someone has good resource please post

------
alfapla
Plaster walls like a pro. I tried to learn it but I haven't got the knack.

------
rajnikant
Ethical Hacking. Lack of time

------
kasey_junk
Clay target shooting - not a lot of facilities on the south side of chicago

~~~
cesarbs
Hey, same here. I'm in Seattle though. I have no idea were to start... Sure, I
can go to a gun shop and get a shotgun, but then what?

------
cdvonstinkpot
French. I have no patience for such an endeavour.

------
egor-n
I have always wanted to learn how to sketch.

------
arnold_palmur
Public speaking.

------
tylercubell
Archery. Lack of time/motivation.

